# Zombies good for economy



## ballen0351 (Oct 31, 2011)

In a Bit of Halloween news

Zombies may be the walking undead, but their contribution to Main Streets economy is very much alive. In modern times, the zombie genre has evolved from a cult following to a highly popular theme. 24/7 Wall St. estimates that the todays zombie genre economy is worth billions of dollars.    Think way beyond zombie movie ticket sales. Think about DVD sales, video games, comic books, novels, Halloween costumes, zombie walks, merchandise, conventions and even zombie art. Add to that all of the websites, homemade movies, Facebook sites, YouTube sites and other forms of digital zombies, not to mention music. And if you think the financial tab has been high so far, by the end of 2012 the tab is going to be far larger.
Of course, figuring out the exact dollar figure around the value of zombies, despite hours of research and interviews with zombie insiders, is difficult. Many companies and top industry leaders do not share any sales data and they do not want to divulge how much they make off this craze. On a global scale, the market is even larger. Could this craze be tied to the hard economic times?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4507954...economy/t/zombies-worth-over-billion-economy/


----------



## Jenna (Oct 31, 2011)

I was asked to invest in zombies a while ago.  I walked away.  I thought the deal stank.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it's funny how that small part of the horror genre has just exploded over the past few years.  I'm not complaining cause I'm a total zombie geek, but it's crazy how many movies, games, comic and what not involve zombies these days.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 31, 2011)

As an example:
http://zombietools.net/

I have no idea if these are good swords or not, but I don't care, these guys are clearly having way too much fun with their products.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 31, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> I think it's funny how that small part of the horror genre has just exploded over the past few years.  I'm not complaining cause I'm a total zombie geek, but it's crazy how many movies, games, comic and what not involve zombies these days.


I am absolutely LOVING The Walking Dead Season 2 right now!!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link, that is awesome!!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I am absolutely LOVING The Walking Dead Season 2 right now!!



So am I, I don't even mind that the show has deviated from the comics.  I'm just loving the ride  at this point.  I'm just curious what they're going to do with Shane's character in the show.  So far he has been my favorite.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 1, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> So am I, I don't even mind that the show has deviated from the comics.  I'm just loving the ride  at this point.  I'm just curious what they're going to do with Shane's character in the show.  So far he has been my favorite.


Absolutely agree! I am along for the ride too and do not try to pre-empt in my mind what is going to happen!  Shane eh?  I am in love with Darryl haha.  He is mean looking badboy, can handle himself, is a crack shot with the bow and can track and all that outdoorsy stuff!  I think the characters are all very well drawn and it is easy to empathise with all of them. Good to share that with you!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 1, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> So am I, I don't even mind that the show has deviated from the comics. I'm just loving the ride at this point. I'm just curious what they're going to do with Shane's character in the show. So far he has been my favorite.



aye, Shane took a serious turn the other night, in Episode three...


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 1, 2011)

Blindside said:


> As an example:
> http://zombietools.net/
> 
> I have no idea if these are good swords or not, but I don't care, these guys are clearly having way too much fun with their products.



well, they are using 5160 steel, the same stuff that truck suspension leaf springs are made of, and swordmakers like Angus Trim use.  It makes for a very good blade.  If their workmanship is good and they are hardening and tempering properly, then these are good pieces.


----------



## Jenna (Nov 2, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> aye, Shane took a serious turn the other night, in Episode three...


Sshhhh! You are an episode ahead there!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 2, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Sshhhh! You are an episode ahead there!!



oops, sorry!! I didn't realize that.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 15, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Sshhhh! You are an episode ahead there!!



so have you seen it yet?  any thoughts?


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 16, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I was asked to invest in zombies a while ago.  I walked away.  I thought the deal stank.



same, thought it was a dead'-end' venture


----------

